# Shed dormers & existing roof pitch



## M0hoa5md (Jun 21, 2009)

I have a Cape Code style house with a 7/12 roof pitch, so some of the ceiling in the 2nd floor bedrooms slope with the roof's pitch. I'm planning to put in a shed dormer on the back to accommodate a new bath upstairs. Does the pitch of the roof matter when planning for shed dormers? Is 7/12 too shallow for a dormer? Should I preserve a longer or shorter setback from the roof line to maximize my space in the bathroom? 
Thx
-md


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

M0hoa5md said:


> I have a Cape Code style house with a 7/12 roof pitch, so some of the ceiling in the 2nd floor bedrooms slope with the roof's pitch. I'm planning to put in a shed dormer on the back to accommodate a new bath upstairs. Does the pitch of the roof matter when planning for shed dormers? Is 7/12 too shallow for a dormer? Should I preserve a longer or shorter setback from the roof line to maximize my space in the bathroom?
> Thx
> -md


Gable dormers will look better and allow a shingled roof. I'd drive the room to the edge.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't think 7/12 pitch is too shallow. The main roof of my log house is 12/12, and my shed dormer roof is about 6/12. One of my porch roofs is only 4/12. And this is a new house.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

how do you get a 7/12 shed on a 7/12 main?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

md2lgyk said:


> I don't think 7/12 pitch is too shallow. The main roof of my log house is 12/12, and my shed dormer roof is about 6/12. One of my porch roofs is only 4/12. And this is a new house.


The point was, as Tpolk says, how do you have the same pitch on both the main roof and the shed dormer? You would need to raise the dormer roof above the ridge line of the main roof or extend past the roof edge into the yard.
I don't think that's what you have in mind.
Post some photos of the roof the dormer is going on.


----------



## bubbler (Oct 18, 2010)

I think the OP is saying they have a 7/12 main roof and is asking if that is too shallow to consider a dormer. I don't think OP was suggesting both main and shed roof would have a 7/12 pitch...


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

bubbler said:


> I think the OP is saying they have a 7/12 main roof and is asking if that is too shallow to consider a dormer. I don't think OP was suggesting both main and shed roof would have a 7/12 pitch...


That's why I (and others)asked for pictures and clarification. It's hard to help without understanding what's there now and what is projected for the space.


----------



## M0hoa5md (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the information. The original roof is a 7/12 pitch and the house is in Massachusetts. So a shed dormer would allow some slope on the roof but perhaps not enough for heavy snow to melt off. Ron6519 has a point; with a gable shed I could make it the same (7/12) or deeper slope. As far as setback goes, I'll need to check the MA building codes. I think I need to have a minimum 18" setback from the building's main wall when installing a dormer (gable or shed).


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

M0hoa5md said:


> Thanks for all the information. The original roof is a 7/12 pitch and the house is in Massachusetts. So a shed dormer would allow some slope on the roof but perhaps not enough for heavy snow to melt off. Ron6519 has a point; with a gable shed I could make it the same (7/12) or deeper slope. As far as setback goes, I'll need to check the MA building codes. I think I need to have a minimum 18" setback from the building's main wall when installing a dormer (gable or shed).


It all depends on the height of your existing ridge. That will determine what the pitch will be for the shed roof. I've frame a many shed roof dormers on Cape Cod Houses but never have I seen a cape with a 7/12 pitch. Most are 10/12--12/12 pitch. 99% of the shed roof dormers are 3/12. This can be adjusted by lowering the outside wall height...stepping the wall it to increase the pitch. Many times I extend the existing ridge into another ridge to increase the pitch of the shed roof.


----------

